# Announcing a poop?



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Not really a concern, more of a wonder if this is common.

My little one Autumn likes to announce when she's pooping. She will go to her box and start meowing as if she is trying to say "Mommy, I'm pooping". It's actually kind of funny:wink 

Do other kitties do this?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow does it when he pees. He comes out and tells me all about it and waits for his treat.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My kitty doesnt do that. it must be kind of cute though!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

The only time Paizly ever tells me, is for UTIs... which I'm glad of, cuz then I know I gotta take her to the vet!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

^ That is one smart kitty!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Banshee announces before and after. He really likes to talk about it.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My cat Sophie used to do that.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Squeek will come out of the litter box and just run around the house as fast as she can, doing that cute little prancing run..she must be proud of herself! I don't think it matters if its pee or poo, she just does it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats don't talk about it...they just do it, but sometimes they do the run around the house rejoicement thing when they are in the mood, of course. Oddly enough, I notice that this was more frequent when I only had 2 cats. Now, not so much. I wonder why?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

CJinCA said:


> Squeek will come out of the litter box and just run around the house as fast as she can, doing that cute little prancing run..she must be proud of herself! I don't think it matters if its pee or poo, she just does it.


Yes, this!

Both my girls run around super fast, then they start chasing one another. Sometimes they will do a meow to go with it too.


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

My Molly girl used to do this. She did not bury her stuff and wanted her potty box clean at all times. This was her way of telling me to go clean my box.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky doesn't really need to announce it. We can tell whether he's peeing or pooping from is actions. If it's a poop he likes to dig around in the litter before and after, if it's just a pee, he'll get in and get out without any digging around.


----------

